# AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea...



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

Ok, i want to use the MC motor, and quattro set-up from an audi, and place it in my jetta. why should you audi guys have all the fun?







anyway, if anyone has any info on the motor, trans, AWD set-up, anything, it would be appriciated. I want to do this as soon as possible, so please do not discourage this idea. i just need the help of the audi owners. junkyards are cold in the northeast... 
thanks in advance.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (rocco8v)*


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (Haiku Master)*

Sorry for that...but really unless you are a master fabricator with tons of money, this is not the swap for you. Really. I know you are not looking for discouragement, but if you were really set on doing this and had the resources, you wouldn't have to come in here and ask for general info on the motor and AWD.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (Haiku Master)*

You are much better off considering swaping in the parts from a Golf Synchro. You have to chop the pan but after that it's basically a bolt up. Check the MkII classifieds there was a guy in the PNW that had a few of these and was trying to sell all the parts req'd. It would be a fun finished product but don't start with an Audi.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (Phatbastard)*

There is someone swapping 4000 Quattro drivetrain into a MK2 GTI on the Vortex, GLIbobbo21 is his screen name, look his posts up to get an idea what it's going to entail, but be forwarned, it's not gonna be easy


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (DubinBuffalo)*

its not easy...the rottiserie will be done today and i will be waiting for steel for the full tube rolling chassis...more pics and updates to comelater today!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (glibobbo21)*

With a full tube rolling chassis, it's not really a Mk II VW anymore, it's a fully custom built car that has Mk II body and interior pieces bolted on. Frnkly, I think it's the perfect way to do this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (duandcc)*

I think the complete engine/suspension/brakes/drive train swap as a bit more to do with it no longer being a VW then the chassis.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (yumyjagermiester)*

ya damn skippy...the rottiserie is finsihed and the car is suspended!!!!
pics tongiht when my friend comes with his camera! ill post here to let you guys know when i do it


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (glibobbo21)*

new pics...watch out 56kers


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (glibobbo21)*

Then post them!


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (yumyjagermiester)*

sorry i meant to post the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1170697


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (glibobbo21)*

For your consideration.
A-chassis cars (Golf, Jetta, etc.) and A0, A00 chassis (Polos, Lupos) have always used a transverse engine setup i.e. east-west or right-left as you sit in the car.
B and C chassis (basically all Audis except TT and A3), Quantum, Dasher, current Passat and Fox all use a longitudinal setup (north-south or front-back as you sit in the car). 
The placement of the engine is very important, because you can't just turn it, and thus, the transmission and quattro system would be unuseable unless you go completely overboard.
If you really wanted awd in your Mk 2 Jetta, it can be done. In Europe, the Rally Golf, B3 (flat face) Passat Syncro and the Golf Syncro both used a viscous coupling setup. You'd probably have to replace the belly pan, but it could be done.
In regards to that swap, here's what I know...
A guy named Bryan Jowett from MA did the conversion to his Corrado VR6 years ago. Bryan was able to retain the belly pan, but had to lose his gas tank and go with a racing fuel cell. Otherwise, there was room. If your pan is like the Corrados, it could be easier than you think.
Bryan used a Passat Syncro setup and had to shorten the driveshafts. Passat Syncros were sold in Canada, so you might find one in Canada or perhaps one that has been imported.
Rally Golfs can be used as donors, but because they're high end and rare for their time, they are expensive. Contrarily, you could pick up a Golf Syncro with boring motor for fairly cheap. You'd still have to import either from Europe, but I know that FK North America has brought several Rally Golfs over for import, so they might be able to source you a donor car to bring over. You wouldn't have to federalize the donor because you don't intend on driving it, however you will need to destroy the vehicle once you get the parts out you want (within I think 1 year of import). 
I hope this helps. I'm not sure how serious you are, but good luck.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... ([email protected])*

well...in my golf the floor pan's ok but i found today why someone suggested to use a corrado tunnel because the spacing between the inner seat rails is an inch more..but details...

its all going amazingly great...check the thread if you want to see


----------



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (glibobbo21)*

ok, this has all been helpful. Here is what i was thinking. Cut out the floor of the jetta, and remove motor and wiring and fuel lines and tank and suspension, and interior... basically... make it a shell.
ok, now do the same to the audi, preserving everything that is needed. now cut the audi floor out, and prep it for fitiment in the jetta. because we are using a pair of 4 door sedans, it might be easier. reweld the floor in, using the floor from the quattro, and the jetta body. now, create a crossmember subframe for the passenger compartment. once this is done, cut away all unused metal in the trunk, and motor compartment. create a subframe and a cage and reweld and incorporate all subframes and cages to the main subframe. now, create a shelf in the trunk for the fuel cell, and mounts for the rear. mount the motor and trans in the engine compartment, and if need be, push back the center of the firewall to fit the trans. 
create my own heater core box to be mounted in the engine compartment, wire up fuel, and ignition, and bolt it all back together. as long as the dimentions of the cars will line up everything should work. 
i know some of you are thinking its a tube frame with the shell wrapped around it. the cage and subframe are there to strngthen the car, so it won't fall apart. i plan on building the motor up, and feeding as much boost as possible. i want it fast, and stable. if it can be done... it will be. i was asking for info on the MC, and the 5000 just to have it for reference.
i'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: AWD Quattro 2.2 liter turbo MK2 Jetta idea... (rocco8v)*

THE FLOOR PAN WILL BE WIDER BECAUSE THE SPACE BETWEEN THE INNER SETA RAISL IS LIKE 1.5 INCHES 
im not retyping that in lowercase


----------

